# The Vatican/ Rome Italy



## JRE313 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think this is one of my better ones check it out


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 26, 2012)

Couple of things I see. It looks like you cloned out something in the front left area. The bright horizontal line stops halfway and that area you cloned out is dark.  I think the processing is a little to cartoony for my taste.

Good things - nice subject, composition is not bad.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 29, 2012)

looks painted... a little to bright for me


----------

